

Apple marks Chrome as 17+, keeps Safari as open for all - srathi
http://www.webpronews.com/is-apple-restricting-google-chrome-for-ios-out-of-spite-2012-09

======
DeepDuh
Now look, I don't want to defend Apple for everything they do, but now it's
getting ridiculous. If the author would calm down first and think for a bit
(and / or not being click bait addicted), he could easily find out that Apple
does this for a (pretty good IMO) reason:

You can prevent users from using Safari through the restrictions. If you
wanted to restrict them from Chrome as well, you would have to prevent _any_
new App from being downloaded, including kids friendly stuff. Now with this
update, your kids can still download the apps they want, but not Chrome
anymore.

Doesn't that make sense? Through these measures iOS has become a pretty good
platform for the first steps in computing, I myself wouldn't want to give my
children unrestricted internet access until, say, 15. Before that they can use
an iPod or iPad and a linux box with root access in a restricted network at
home. If they do figure out proxies or VPN until then - so be it, at that
point you can't really restrict them anyway anymore.

------
mhd
Isn't this just because it offers unfettered web access? Safari has its own
section in the "Restriction" settings (does this apply to UIWebViews, too?). I
guess if apps could opt in to use that and Apple were to rename it to "Safari
& Web Access" or something, there'd be no need to mark something 17+.

------
ja27
Those ratings are up to the app submitter. Apple can reject the app if they
feel the ratings aren't appropriate, but it's entirely possible that some of
the mature rating levels were selected by the submitters.

What I don't get is why Twitter, Tumblr, and Facebook are allowed to be rated
ages 4+.

------
statictype
YouTube (and Jasmine - a youtube client for the iPad) also go through the same
thing.

I thought this issue was sorted out an year ago when apparently any app that
embedded a UIWebView and a location bar was deemed unsafe. I was under the
impression that Apple fixed that.

